# ما السبيل للشفاء التام من فيروس "سى"؟



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ما السبيل للشفاء التام من فيروس "سى"؟

الأحد، 24 أكتوبر 2010 - 08:35






الدكتور هشام الخياط أستاذ الجهاز الهضمى والكبد 

كتبت أمل علام


يسأل أحد القراء: أتناول ريبافرن وانترفيرون 40 حقنة وجميع التحاليل الخاصة بالبى سى آر نيجاتيف فهل هذا يعنى أننى شفيت من الفيروس وهل هناك أقراص تأتى من أمريكا لعلاج فيروس سى؟

يجيب الدكتور هشام الخياط أستاذ الجهاز الهضمى والكبد بمعهد تيودور بلهارس قائلا: هذا المريض لم يشف بعد، ولكنة فى طريقه إلى الشفاء، ويجب أن يستكمل 48 حقنة ويتم الشفاء ويجب أن يقوم بالتحليل بعد ستة أشهر من انتهاء العلاج حتى لا يحدث انتكاسة للمريض وإذا كانت النتيجة سلبية فإنه سيكون شفى من الفيروس.

ويقول الدكتور الخياط أما بالنسبة للأقراص التى تأتى من أمريكا لعلاج فيروس سى فهناك حبوب كانت تستخدم فى الماضى لعلاج الإسهال المصاحب لمرضى الإيدز وثبت فعاليتها فى علاج فيروس بى وسى فهى تعطى فى النتائج الأولية بمفردها استجابة تقترب من الـ20 % وإذا تم إعطاؤها مع الأدوية الموجودة حاليا وهو الانترفيرون والريبافيرين تزداد نسب الشفاء إلى 80 % وهذا العقار هو النيتازوكسانيد وهو موجود فى مصر حاليا وهناك عقاقير أخرى سوف تطرح فى الأسواق الأمريكية فى النصف الأول من عام 2011 وقد استكملت التجارب الإكلينيكية المتعلقة به حيث سيكون هذا العلاج أملا جديدا لمرضى فيروس"سى".

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=294841&​


----------



## اني بل (24 أكتوبر 2010)

حماانا الله ورعانا وابعد عنا الفيروسات وماشابه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

اني بل قال:


> حماانا الله ورعانا وابعد عنا الفيروسات وماشابه
> ربنا يباركك


شكرا أختى الغاليه لروعه المرور

سلام ونعمه


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2010)

فهناك حبوب كانت تستخدم فى الماضى لعلاج الإسهال المصاحب لمرضى الإيدز  وثبت فعاليتها فى علاج فيروس بى وسى فهى تعطى فى النتائج الأولية بمفردها  استجابة تقترب من الـ20 % وإذا تم إعطاؤها مع الأدوية الموجودة حاليا وهو  الانترفيرون والريبافيرين تزداد نسب الشفاء إلى 80 % وهذا العقار هو  النيتازوكسانيد وهو موجود فى مصر حاليا وهناك عقاقير أخرى سوف تطرح فى  الأسواق الأمريكية فى النصف الأول من عام 2011 وقد استكملت التجارب  الإكلينيكية المتعلقة به حيث سيكون هذا العلاج أملا جديدا لمرضى فيروس"سى".

اخبارك روعة اخي النهيسى

جزيل الشكر الك

يسوع يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> فهناك حبوب كانت تستخدم فى الماضى لعلاج الإسهال المصاحب لمرضى الإيدز  وثبت فعاليتها فى علاج فيروس بى وسى فهى تعطى فى النتائج الأولية بمفردها  استجابة تقترب من الـ20 % وإذا تم إعطاؤها مع الأدوية الموجودة حاليا وهو  الانترفيرون والريبافيرين تزداد نسب الشفاء إلى 80 % وهذا العقار هو  النيتازوكسانيد وهو موجود فى مصر حاليا وهناك عقاقير أخرى سوف تطرح فى  الأسواق الأمريكية فى النصف الأول من عام 2011 وقد استكملت التجارب  الإكلينيكية المتعلقة به حيث سيكون هذا العلاج أملا جديدا لمرضى فيروس"سى".
> 
> اخبارك روعة اخي النهيسى
> 
> ...


*
شكرا جدا أخى كليمو 

للمرور الجميل جدا
الرب يفرح قلبك
*


----------

